# MIDWEST CIGAR SUMMIT, Peoria,IL. 9/8/07



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

FYI:
With only 9 days remaining until the Midwest Cigar Summit, we are pleased to announce the addition of a scotch and bourbon tasting.

Hugh Higgins, District Manager of Illinois for Pernod-Ricard Corporation will be on hand with some of their products. Pernod Ricard is the #2 producer, marketer, and importer of premium spirits in the world, and we couldn't me more thrilled to have them on board with the Summit 

At 3:00 P.M. join us in the tasting area for a seminar on Single Malt Scotches. Hugh will talk about the scotches, and than provide samples of three kinds: The Glenlivet 15 year old, The Glenlivet Nadurra 16 year old, and Aberlour Abunadh.

At 4:00 P.M. it is time for the bourbon tasting, featuring three Wild Turkey varieties: Wild Turkey 101, Wild Turkey Rye, and Wild Turkey Russell's Reserve.

Each tasting and seminar will last approximately 30 minutes and will cost $5 each.

For more information on the Midwest Cigar Summit, please visit out website at http://www.midwestcigarsummit.com, call (309) 868-6602. or email [email protected] 

Thank You,
Lucas C. Woith
Executive Producer
Midwest Cigar Summit
September 8, 2007
Hickory Grove Park
Peoria, Illinois
(309) 868-6602
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://www.midwestcigarsummit.com
http://www.lcwevents.net


----------

